# Dosing for brewed



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm looking into electric grinders for use with aeropress or other brewed methods (non-espresso basically). Given that a lot of these brewing methods seem to work best with a specific amount of ground coffee (give or take), I'm confused about how it's possible to get the right amount with either a doser or doserless grinder, without wasting too much coffee. Is it really the case that you can only get multiples of the dose weight from a grinder with a doser? Or that you have to just eye things up or keep returning to separate scales to weight what you have ground with a doserless grinder? The only grinder I've seen so far that seems to simplify this is the Baratza / Mahlkonig Vario W, which grinds by weight.

I'm curious what grinders those of us who use brewed methods have, and how they ensure consistent amounts of ground coffee with each brew.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Although I now entirely use hand grinders, when I had a Mignon I did what you wonder about - weigh the beans at the beginning and weight the output and that's what I continue to do. I'm sure there are easier ways but this works for me with minimal waste.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There are a number of options:

you can single dose with any low retention grinder, usually a modified doser. Weigh beans in and you shoukd get more or less the same out.

secondly, any grinder with a timer can be calibrated so that you know that a particular timed dose will provide the quantity that you need. If using a doserless on demand grinder then you either have to keep the hopper reasonable full or use a tube hopper with a weight on it to ensure consistent feed.

you can dose into a container that holds approx the right amount and then adjust on the balance

you can weigh out so many times that you get pretty accurate doing it by eye. We are fantastic at processing repeat tasks. Do anything enough times and muscle memory takes over.

edit - as Phil says - a good hand grinder is ideal for brewed. I use a Feldgrind which can be had more easily these days as they have started popping up on resellers sites.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I use a manual grinder at the moment as such weigh in and out. Previously I would have a set amount of coffee, weigh the coffee and put a small amount over and a weight on top. Using a timer or stopwatch I then set the grinder away grind and grind what I need knowing precisely what is in the hopper then helps know what is left unground. I found that I wasted very little this way. My Mrs CJ doesn't enjoy coffee at all, as such I can always do the first cup for her and the second for myself. making for the freshest coffee for me.

Although when drinking lots of coffee I timed and weighed the coffee out and adjusted the water amount for the ground coffee out. As I would leave a good amount in the hopper allowing me to just go straight to the grinder cutting out one stage.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's interesting. Maybe I should investigate the hand grinder options...

Like the rest of the world, I seem to be beginning a hunt for a store with a walnut feldgrind in stock...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonbutler88 said:


> Thanks guys, that's interesting. Maybe I should investigate the hand grinder options...
> 
> Like the rest of the world, I seem to be beginning a hunt for a store with a walnut feldgrind in stock...


There were more feldgrinds popping up in the run up to Christmas. As it happens, I use a hausgrind for brewed because that's what MBK was stocking at the time.


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

Nevermind, went for a black aluminium feldgrind as they were in stock. I'm looking forward to seeing the difference it'll make to my crappy de'longhi grinder I have at the moment!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like Dear Green still have the feldgrind but in black anodised (as is my hausgrind).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah - cross posted. You will notice a difference.


----------

